# Trace - Paddy Bay Welsh D



## PeggyPatch (20 October 2011)

Hi All, 

I sadly had to sell Paddy earlier this year (March) due to work commitments. He is out of Travellion stepping Jack, 8 years old and about 15.1. Since selling him I know he was sold on from the Lady who bought him from me due to her terminal illness.

I think he is within the southampton area but maybe wrong.

Any information on him would be really helpful . Picture below


----------



## PeggyPatch (30 October 2011)

Does any one have any info on Paddy :/


----------



## cally6008 (30 October 2011)

did he have a posh name or was it just paddy ?


----------



## PeggyPatch (30 October 2011)

His name is penniment stepping Patrick.


----------



## cally6008 (30 October 2011)

have you asked the WPCS ?


----------



## PeggyPatch (30 October 2011)

no I haven't. Without sounding silly what would you ask them?


----------



## cally6008 (30 October 2011)

If they have current owner details of Paddy .. or who are the last owners details they have .. and would they mind passing a letter on from you or an email from you


----------



## PeggyPatch (31 October 2011)

Thanks, I have sent them an email this morning. Maybe they will have some information


----------



## PeggyPatch (11 November 2011)

I contacted the WPCS but sadly he is still registered in my name. So, No luck there


----------



## PeggyPatch (19 February 2012)

bump


----------



## wonderhorse11 (20 February 2012)

could you not ask the person you sold him to for the detils of the person she sold him to?


----------



## PeggyPatch (20 February 2012)

No sadly she died from her terminal illness before I found out she had sold him or she was ill. I think she was given weeks to live


----------

